# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Δωρεάν βιβλία (2) από το βιβλιοπωλείο του e-psychology.gr

## BettyK

Καλησπέρα σας,
προκειμένου να γνωστοποιήσουμε στα μέλη του φόρουμ την ύπαρξη του νεοσύστατου βιβλιοπωλείου Ψυχολογίας του e-psychology.gr, δίνουμε σε 2 μέλη του φόρουμ αυτοβοήθειας, δώρο το βιβλίο "Λουνάτικα, η ιστορία ενός διπολικού νου".

Οι δύο (2) πρώτοι που θα απαντήσουν σε αυτό το θέμα ακριβώς  μετά τις 20:00, αύριο Παρασκευή 8 Οκτωβρίου ,
θα κερδίσουν το βιβλίο "*Λουνάτικα, η ιστορία ενός διπολικού νου*".

Σημείωση: 20:01 είναι το πρώτο αποδεκτό λεπτό της ώρας για τους νικητές του διαγωνισμού, έτσι όπως η ώρα αναγράφεται σε κάθε μήνυμα (ώρα server του e-psychology.gr)


http://www.e-psychology.gr/component...c3d3_90x90.gif

Σύντομη περιγραφή βιβλίου:
Δεν είχα τίποτα άλλο στο μυαλό μου: να βρω έναν τρόπο να πεθάνω...
Διπολική διαταραχή, μια περιπέτεια του νου, γραμμένη με διαύγεια και ειρωνεία, από τη γυναίκα που είχε την τύχη να την ξεπεράσει και να τη διηγηθεί.

Η διπολική διαταραχή δεν είναι μια ασθένεια σαν τις άλλες. Το ίδιο πρόσωπο μια βρίσκεται στο απόγειο της ευφορίας και μια στο έσχατο σημείο της απελπισίας. Μια ασθένεια που προκαλεί πόνο και οδηγεί συχνά στην αυτοκτονία, συνυφασμένη όμως με την ίδια τη ζωή, τον έρωτα και τη δημιουργία.

Η αφήγηση και η επιλόγηση του έργου αποτελούν μαζί την υποκειμενική αλλά και αντικειμενική προσέγγιση της διπολικής διαταραχής.


Πατήστε εδώ για αναλυτική περιγραφή  


Σημειώσεις
1. Για την παραλαβή του βιβλίου, οι νικητές χρειάζεται να αποστείλουν mail με τίτλο "Λουνάτικα, η ιστορία ενός διπολικού νου - Νικητής/ια διαγωνισμού" στο [email protected] με τα κάτωθι στοιχεία:
Ονοματεπώνυμο
Διεύθυνση (αποστολής του βιβλίου)
Τηλ. Επικοινωνίας (για συνεννόηση με την courier σχετικά με την παραλαβή του βιβλίου).

2. Προκειμένου να αποφευχθούν κακόβουλες ενέργειες και για να βεβαιωθούμε ότι τα παραπάνω emails αποστέλλονται από τους πραγματικούς νικητές, χρειάζεται να στείλετε το μήνυμα που αναφέρεται παραπάνω, από το email account που έχετε δηλωμένο στο προφίλ σας στο φόρουμ.

3. Το δώρο διατίθεται δωρεάν, θα χρεωθείτε μόνο τα έξοδα αποστολής με courier, τα οποία ανάλογα με τον τόπο διαμονής σας, είναι μεταξύ 3,5 και 11 ευρώ. (η χαμηλότερη χρέωση αφορά μεγάλες πόλεις, η υψηλότερη χρέωση αφορά "δυσπρόσιτες περιοχές", σύμφωνα με τον τιμοκατάλογο που ισχύει από την συνεργαζόμενη εταιρεία courier - speedex).

----------


## melissa

Καλησπέρα, φαντάζομαι δεν χρειάζεται να γράψω κάτι συγκεκριμένο...

----------


## Lou!

hello!!!! :)

----------


## Remedy

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
we have the winners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BettyK

Καλησπέρα,
Melissa και Lou, παρακαλώ στείλτε mail στο [email protected] με τα στοιχεία σας προκειμένου να γίνει η αποστολή του βιβλίου.

Επικολλώ και το σχετικό κομμάτι, όπως το έγραψα στο αρχικό μου μήνυμα.
----------------------------------------

Για την παραλαβή του βιβλίου, οι νικητές χρειάζεται να αποστείλουν mail με τίτλο \"Λουνάτικα, η ιστορία ενός διπολικού νου - Νικητής/ια διαγωνισμού\" στο [email protected] με τα κάτωθι στοιχεία:
Ονοματεπώνυμο
Διεύθυνση (αποστολής του βιβλίου)
Τηλ. Επικοινωνίας (για συνεννόηση με την courier σχετικά με την παραλαβή του βιβλίου).

2. Προκειμένου να αποφευχθούν κακόβουλες ενέργειες και για να βεβαιωθούμε ότι τα παραπάνω emails αποστέλλονται από τους πραγματικούς νικητές, χρειάζεται να στείλετε το μήνυμα που αναφέρεται παραπάνω, από το email account που έχετε δηλωμένο στο προφίλ σας στο φόρουμ.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

το φορουμ εχει γεμισει bots που ποσταρουν μονο στο βιβλιοπωλειο. αυτο για το πακισταν το ξαναποσταραν και χτες. θυμαμαι και περσυ το καλοκαιρι πουλουσαν φαρμακα, ναρκωτικα, ρολογια, μεχρι και γυαλια rayban. ενα φιλτρο δε μπορει να μπει να σταματησουν επιτελους ?

----------


## Lacrymosa

Συμφωνω με τον κενο για το θεμα των bots κ των διαφημισεων, εχω ανοιξει παλιοτερα 2 θεματα εδω κ το ειπα το θεμα αλλα δν εγινε κ τιποτα. ισως δν ειναι κ ευκολο να φιλτραρονται δν ξερω. τεσπα συνηθως ειναι κατι ακαταλαβιστικα σε κινεζικα η αλλες γλωσσες κ δν χρειαζεται να δινουμε σημασια απο τη στιγμη π δν καταλαβαινουμε τι λενε :p

Διαβασα το θεμα κ σκεφτηκα οτι ειναι καλη ιδεα αυτο με το διαγωνισμο 2 βιβλιων ψυχολογιας απο το βιβλιοπωλειο του e-psychology, θα μπορουσε να γινεται ας πουμε καθε χρονο κ 2 τυχεροι να κερδιζουν απο ενα βιβλιο κ να στελνουν συμμετοχες τα ενεργα μελη, ειναι πιο πολυ η κινηση κ ο ενθουσιασμος οτι κατι διεκδικεις, οχι οτι αν δν δαιβασεις καμυ κ μπουκοφσκι δν θα ζησεις ξερω γω.. γιατι δν το επαναλαμβανετε κυριοι διαχειρισται κ μοντερατορες? καλη ιδεα δν ειναι? :)

Το Λουνατικα το χω διαβασει οπως κ το Ναι της Καραπανου ειναι φοβερα βιβλια για διπολικη.

----------


## giannis94

σύντομα θα κάνουμε διαγωνισμό με εισιτήρια από τον ΟΑΣΘ! Stay tuned!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> σύντομα θα κάνουμε διαγωνισμό με εισιτήρια από τον ΟΑΣΘ! Stay tuned!


YEAH!! Για Θεσσ θα ισχυει ομως μονο λογικα, ε? Για τους Αθηναιους του φορουμ τπτ? χαχα! :p

Θελω απεριοριστα για 1 χρονο για γραμμες Τουμπας-Τριανδριας κ γυρω περιοχων! (Βουλγαρη δν θελω που να χτυπιεσαι χαχα) :p

----------

